# Jet JBM-5 Bench Mortising Machine



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review. A Mortising Machine is down my list a ways, but I suspect I will get one eventually. Good to hear about the fence solution as well. I was looking at your home page, did you ever get that RAS? I use mine all the time for crosscut.


----------



## TheDane

Eventhough the price was right ($0.00), I just do not have room for a machine as large as the DeWalt RAS, so I passed on it.


----------



## jbertelson

I am going to have to find room for some tools I do not yet have mounted, and space is limited. I am going to tear down a bench that was here when we moved in, not very important, and put everything on wheels. The RAS was my first large power tool. I am addicted to its ease of use for crosscut. Did the dadoes with a quick and dirty just using the crosscut blade on my new little shop tote:
http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/12542

But the RAS, with its 4'x2' table, and the TS dominate my shop. You are right, it is a space hog. The TS with a sled or moving table or whatever can do the same job.

Hope all is well, thanks for the reviews. Slowly getting the shop in order, that is 50% of the fun in the hobby for me. I remember you saying you read a lot. I ordered for myself the Fine WoodWorking archive DVD. A little pricey, but there should be a lot of stuff in there from 1975 till now, for idle moments. It arrived, but I have not opened it yet. Going to Hawaii in early January for 2 weeks, an annual sojourn. We stay at a condo building in Maui that we have been to over 20 times, sit on the lanai (porch) overlooking the ocean just 10 yards away and drink my coffee as the sun comes up, and usually do some computer stuff. Sometimes we have internet in the particular condo we rent and sometimes not. We rent various condos, they have the same floor plan, but the furnishings are different. Figured if we didn't have internet, the DVD would be good reading.

Always appreciate your entries. I hear you about the MDF and screws. I used it for some zero clearance inserts, and the hex set screws seem to be holding well. I made a RAS table with two thicknesses of glued MDF, 1/2" was all that was available, and I used the T-nut from the old table for the adjustment mechanism. That has worked out well. The 2' x 4' table is absolutely flat, after adjusting it with the screw in the T-nut. I even bought a 4 foot level to be absolutely sure, needed one anyway, and it is dead on. Flattest thing in the shop.

So MDF has some pluses, and some minuses. I agree, I wouldn't trust screws in it, T-nuts and bolts are better. But it is flat.

Best to you and yours for the holidays….....give me a shout now and then, like to hear what you are up to…....

Alaska Jim


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for the review. I agree with everything you said and I am going to look for the Rockler mortise table for my machine. I will add one point that was significant to me. The Delta and most other bench top mortising machines run at about 3500 rpm. The Jet runs at about 1700 rpm. In my opinion, the slower speed is better and that is why I chose the Jet.


----------



## bake

I just picked one up out of the local classifieds, I paid $150.00. It had never been unpacked from the box. I stopped at Woodcraft on the way over to the guys house to look at one before I bought it, they are $300.00 there. 
I have wanted one for a while but I could not justify it, but for 1/2 price I could not pass it up.


----------



## DaveHerron

I just picked up a used jet jbm-5 for $150 myself (at least the seller said it was used … no visible signs of wear). Haven't used it but hope too soon.


----------



## Bertha

I appreciate this review!


----------

